# Idea of bf% please?



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Need a shave which may add a few lbs but considering a refeed right now as stuck at 15st 2lbs.

Stubborn belly, back and chest fat.

Thanks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Levorg said:


> Need a shave which may add a few lbs but considering a refeed right now as stuck at 15st 2lbs.
> 
> Stubborn belly, back and chest fat.
> 
> ...


 What's the plane and cup of tea about?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

you dont get stubborn fat at that stage mate i'd say around %15/16


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

^^^


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Any ideas if another stone would get me down to 12% ish?

Might not be stubborn per se but always the last areas to go for me. Really want to lose the chest fat but it's taking a long time.

Plane a tea are just tats lol.


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

You start to see your top abs at 16% so I would say your more like 20%+


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Levorg said:


> Any ideas if another stone would get me down to 12% ish?
> 
> Might not be stubborn per se but always the last areas to go for me. Really want to lose the chest fat but it's taking a long time.
> 
> Plane a tea are just tats lol.


 why cant people see your tattoos?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd say 20-24ish%, defo not 15/16%, no visible abs says that!

@Sparkey


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

superdrol said:


> I'd say 20-24ish%, defo not 15/16%, no visible abs says that!
> 
> @Sparkey


 could be just a severely underdeveloped core and 16%


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> you dont get stubborn fat at that stage mate i'd say around %15/16


 I presume you meant stubborn fat starts around that and not he is that, I read it and I was like nah, then I realised what you probably meant


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> could be just a severely underdeveloped core and 16%


 Dude his small belly's hanging over his belt, not a chance (no offence meant op, I'm probably a tad leaner than you but not by much, can see top 4 abs just first thing if I tense!)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Dude his small belly's hanging over his belt, not a chance (no offence meant op, I'm probably a tad leaner than you but not by much, can see top 4 abs just first thing if I tense!)


 yeah ok :lol:


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd say 20-25%, I've got top two visible rows of abs and a little fat still over the bottom two and my scales which are far from accurate read 15%.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> I'd say 20-24ish%, defo not 15/16%, no visible abs says that!
> 
> @Sparkey


 Hard to say with his arms up, as it will be pulling the chest and some of the midsection upward.

But would deffo say 20%+


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Agree with above.

15% should see and and veins. I'd say I'm about 15 and can see and and veins.


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Agree with above.
> 
> 15% should see and and veins. I'd say I'm about 15 and can see and and veins.


 Are you struggling to spell abs :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Levorg said:


> Need a shave which may add a few lbs but considering a refeed right now as stuck at 15st 2lbs.


 How much weight have you lost, how long have you been dieting for, how long have you been 'stuck' and how many calories are you currently eating per day?

(I've no idea what your body fat percentage is but it wouldn't help you even if you knew it.)


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> How much weight have you lost, how long have you been dieting for, how long have you been 'stuck' and how many calories are you currently eating per day?
> 
> (I've no idea what your body fat percentage is but it wouldn't help you even if you knew it.)


 Just hit 18 in Feb so since then really. Loads of water came off quickly. Ate way too much on a Test bulk. Maintenance is about 2500 and have been doing 1500-1800 a day losing 2-3lb per week. Plateued for about two weeks now having also increased low intensity steady state treadmill at about 30 mins x 4 weekly.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

h3ndy said:


> Are you struggling to spell abs :lol:


 God damn auto correct.

Abs

Abs

Abs


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Levorg said:


> Just hit 18 in Feb so since then really. Loads of water came off quickly. Ate way too much on a Test bulk. Maintenance is about 2500 and have been doing 1500-1800 a day losing 2-3lb per week. Plateued for about two weeks now having also increased low intensity steady state treadmill at about 30 mins x 4 weekly.


 If your maintenance calories are 2500 then you eating 1500 is way too low.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Levorg said:


> Just hit 18 in Feb so since then really. Loads of water came off quickly. Ate way too much on a Test bulk. Maintenance is about 2500 and have been doing 1500-1800 a day losing 2-3lb per week. Plateued for about two weeks now having also increased low intensity steady state treadmill at about 30 mins x 4 weekly.


 Are you taking any drugs now? Have you been doing the cardio for all of the last two weeks? How often are you weighing yourself and when?

How consistent are you being with your calorie intake? Are you tracking everything you eat and drink and are weekends the same as weekdays?

(I have real concerns about you using test so young BTW.)


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you taking any drugs now? Have you been doing the cardio for all of the last two weeks? How often are you weighing yourself and when?
> 
> How consistent are you being with your calorie intake? Are you tracking everything you eat and drink and are weekends the same as weekdays?
> 
> (I have real concerns about you using test so young BTW.)


 I'm 34 and test was low enough to cause issues. Using low test and win at the moment. Finish win in 3 weeks then back onto the test.

Cardio is EOD and scales were 14st 13lbs this morning.

Should I up cals another 500? As long as I'm dropping 2-3lbs weekly I'd be happy but tbh my intake isn't 100% consistent. Not too hard for me to be tempted into a bel vita or something similar.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Levorg said:


> I'm 34 and test was low enough to cause issues. Using low test and win at the moment. Finish win in 3 weeks then back onto the test.


 Ah, when you said you 'hit 18 in Feb' I thought that was your age  . Guessing now you meant 18 stone!

I'll not comment further as there are still drugs around that could be affecting what's happening in ways I have no knowledge/experience of (as I'm natty).


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Ah, when you said you 'hit 18 in Feb' I thought that was your age  . Guessing now you meant 18 stone!
> 
> I'll not comment further as there are still drugs around that could be affecting what's happening in ways I have no knowledge/experience of (as I'm natty).


 Unlucky bro, now you have explained your natural all your previous posts make perfect sense.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Unlucky bro, now you have explained your natural all your previous posts make perfect sense.


 Behave, ultra is one of the best posters on here


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Levorg said:


> I'm 34 and test was low enough to cause issues. Using low test and win at the moment. Finish win in 3 weeks then back onto the test.
> 
> Cardio is EOD and scales were 14st 13lbs this morning.
> 
> Should I up cals another 500? As long as I'm dropping 2-3lbs weekly I'd be happy but *tbh my intake isn't 100% consistent. Not too hard for me to be tempted into a bel vita or something similar.*


 thats your problem right there.


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

Bel vita? f**k them right off there's like 300 cals in a little pack might as well have a mars bar.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Did I misunderstand something? You are using AAS? Only on UK-M... Where's the muscle? That's not stubborn fat. That is just fat. A lot of it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Levorg said:


> I'm 34 and test was low enough to cause issues. Using low test and win at the moment. Finish win in 3 weeks then back onto the test.
> 
> Cardio is EOD and scales were 14st 13lbs this morning.
> 
> Should I up cals another 500? As long as I'm dropping 2-3lbs weekly I'd be happy but tbh my intake isn't 100% consistent. Not too hard for me to be tempted into a bel vita or something similar.


 Adding 500 cals to a diet that isn't working isn't going to help is it?

You need to answer @Ultrasonic questions and have a serious think about them too.

Are you weighing out all your food?

Are you actually trying when doing cardio? Or breathing heavy and sweating etc?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Did I misunderstand something? You are using AAS? Only on UK-M... Where's the muscle? That's not stubborn fat. That is just fat. A lot of it.


 See, this is my issue. You get people posting and they've been on 6 cycles and huge doses (not saying OP is)

And then they post pics and they look like they've never trained a day in their life .

No base.

No training or results.

Just "on hear, want to be ripped, *some.random pointless point*"

Op, get off the gear, learn how to eat and train naturally.

You look like you have zero gym based progress in any way. Sorry.

Someone who is on steroids should, imho, have at least some sort of physique.

Well those using them for physique reasons anyway.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

That aeroplane and cuppa tea won't be helping


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Someone who is on steroids should, imho, have at least some sort of physique.


 Got absolutely not a sausage in ops pic


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh no my legs don't hold too much fat, under the fat on the torso I'm hencher than Bradley Martyn. Honest.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

25%


----------

